# Interesting mavs stat



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

man i'm seriously sick of hearing about the mavs defense when the lakers and kings defenses aren't any better. They rebound worse than the mavs and give up a hell of alot of points. The mavs are 17 and 4 in their last 21 games. In those 21 games the mavs are giving up only 95 points a game while averaging 102 points a game. They are just now getting healthy and najera(teams second best defender) just came off of ir 2 games ago. so let's dead all of this the mavs dont play defense the instant someone scores 100 on them cause they've been playing well lately and have the best record in the nba over the past 2 months now that the team has started gelling and they are getting everyone healthy.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> so let's dead all of this the mavs dont play defense the instant someone scores 100 on them cause they've been playing well lately and have the best record in the nba over the past 2 months now that the team has started gelling and they are getting everyone healthy.


MAVS 
*******
DEC.(12-20) 3-2
JAN. 11-6
FEB. 5-2

The Mavs are 19-10 over the past 2 months. 


WOLVES
********
DEC.(12-20) 4-1
JAN. 12-3
FEB. 7-2

The Wolves are 23-6 over the past 2 months. 


Why don't we include ALL of December/January/February? 

Mavs ---> 23-14
Wolves ---> 29-7


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll give you that. But since january 1st the mavs have been playing the best ball in the nba. You can't deny that. Dec was an injury plagued month for the mavs as well. It's cool though. Even with that very bad month the mavs are what 3 games 4 games outta 1st in the midwest? I know that has to scare you


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> I'll give you that. But since january 1st the mavs have been playing the best ball in the nba. You can't deny that


:uhoh: 

Since Jan. 1st, 2004. 

MAVS ---> 16-8
Wolves ---> 19-5


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> But since january 1st the mavs have been playing the best ball in the nba. You can't deny that.


They absolutely have not. 

Don't tempt people like that.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

well over the past 21 games then. LOL but their defense has gotten better cause they are finally gelling and getting healthy.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The Timberwolves have been better than the Mavericks at all times during this season. You can't deny that, dawg! LOL


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> well over the past 21 games then


Over the Past 21 games. 

MAVS ---> 15-6
WOLVES ---> 17-4

Don't you think it's time to quit?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> man i'm seriously sick of hearing about the mavs defense when the lakers and kings defenses aren't any better. They rebound worse than the mavs and give up a hell of alot of points. The mavs are 17 and 4 in their last 21 games. In those 21 games the mavs are giving up only 95 points a game while averaging 102 points a game. They are just now getting healthy and najera(teams second best defender) just came off of ir 2 games ago. so let's dead all of this the mavs dont play defense the instant someone scores 100 on them cause they've been playing well lately and have the best record in the nba over the past 2 months now that the team has started gelling and they are getting everyone healthy.


merc, I hate to dispute a fellow Maverick fan but this just isn't true.
It is what has me concerned about this team. I really don't like
this team right now because they are not playing better defense
lately.

In the last 21 games they are actually 15-6 not 17-4.
They are giving up 101.7 points per game. They are scoring 105.2
themselves but still they are giving up too many ppg.
And my biggest concern is that they are allowing the opponents
to shoot 46.8% from the floor in that stretch.

Don't get me wrong 15-6 is not bad but we are not playing better
defense. In fact last year this team was alot better defensively.

Maverick haters were always saying that the Mavericks sucked on
defense last year and I was always defending them because they
actually were in the top 1/2 of the NBA in opponents FG% (barely).

But I can not defend this years team so far. We are near the
bottom of the NBA in opponents FG% and I don't see us improving.
Even while we are winning a good percent of our games we are
allowing a terrible 47% shooting percentage against us.

In fact if it were not for our vastly improved rebounding this year
we would not be winning that many games.

Now we finally have Najera back and if Bradley can stay healthy
and in the game then we are a better defensive team than we
have shown so far this year. But it is not hard to improve on what
we have been doing lately.

I hate to say it but I wish they had done something at the trade
deadline to improve us defensively but with the way Antoine has
been shooting lately I doubt they could get much for him.

I just don't see us being serious contenders to win the
championship this year with the way this team is playing defense.
Nobody hopes more than me that I am wrong but I really think
we are going to have to move Walkers expiring contract next year
before we can make a serious run at the championship.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> 
> 
> Over the Past 21 games.
> ...


lol my bad. I apologize for that. I meant the last 19 games. that's when the mavs went on the 10 game win streak. I counted up the games wrong. and if the wolves are that much better than the mavs why are the mavs 2 and 1 against them?


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Interesting mavs stat*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> merc, I hate to dispute a fellow Maverick fan but this just isn't true.
> ...


The kings are outshooting teams. They aren't outrebounding or outdefending them cause they shoot more than the mav and are in the middle of the pack. The mavs shoot more so wouldn' t that mean if they weren't a good rebounding team they'd get outrebounded? Nope it's the other way around because the mavs are 2nd in the entire nba in OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS A GAME WITH slightly under 15. San antonio is 12th the lakers are 15th the kings are 22nd and the wolves are 28th. good teams win in the playoffs with REBOUNDING. you have to crash the glass cause you don't get that many open looks and the mavs do that. 

Here's a playoff type atmosphere game and the mavs shot 37 percent and won by holding the wolves to 88 points because they CRASHED THE BOARDS. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20031129/MINDAL/boxscore.html 

mavs 60 boards (26 offensive) wolves 40 boards. They shot 13 more times cause they crashed the glass like they always do. 

the kings are also 28th in the nba in blocked shots. The mavs are 14th. The lakers are 20th. only the spurs and wolves are in the top 10 


what's next?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Believe it or not, the Kings were #1 in Defense last year... When Webber comes back, look for the Kings to start playing better D...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Believe it or not, the Kings were #1 in Defense last year... When Webber comes back, look for the Kings to start playing better D...


They weren't even close. I believe the top 3 teams last year in least PPG scored by an opponent were San Antonio, Detroit, and New Jersey. Sacramento wasn't even close to the #1 defensive squad. Where are you getting this?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Hmmm... Can a mod help clean this up? :laugh:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Hmmm... Can a mod help clean this up? :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Hmmm... Can a mod help clean this up? :laugh:


All clean.  But you realize you can delete your own posts, right? Hit "Edit" below the post and then click the box that says "Delete" (near the top) and press the button next to it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He's talking about defensive field goal percentage, and Sacramento allowed the lowest FG% last season. In my opinion, that's just as telling of a team's defensive prowess, because PPG allowed often is more telling of the pace of game said team plays than what level of defensive team they are.. although this year San Antonio, Houston and Detroit are deservedly at the top of that category, all excellent defensive teams - Houston is actually near the top in both categories..


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> All clean.  But you realize you can delete your own posts, right? Hit "Edit" below the post and then click the box that says "Delete" (near the top) and press the button next to it.


I've tried deleting my own posts before but it says I don't have permission. Here's what it says when I try to delete....

You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: 
You do not have permission to access the page that you were trying to. Are you trying to edit someone else's post or trying to access administrative features? Some features of this site (chat, arcade, etc.) require that you be a Supporting Member. Check that you are allowed to perform this action in the Forum Rules. 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> I've tried deleting my own posts before but it says I don't have permission.


That's really strange. If it happens again, you should tell an administrator and note which post gave you that message. That way, a bug can be fixed.

Unless it was the first post in a thread. I don't think posters have the permission to delete entire threads by removing their initial post.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> In my opinion, that's just as telling of a team's defensive prowess, because PPG allowed often is more telling of the pace of game said team plays than what level of defensive team they are..


Yup. I judge team defense largely by field goal percentage for that reason exactly.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> That's really strange. If it happens again, you should tell an administrator and note which post gave you that message. That way, a bug can be fixed.
> ...


Whenever I try to delete my own posts, it gives me that message. I've tried it on about 5 other posts in the past and each time ended up asking a moderator to delete the post.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> They weren't even close. I believe the top 3 teams last year in least PPG scored by an opponent were San Antonio, Detroit, and New Jersey. Sacramento wasn't even close to the #1 defensive squad. Where are you getting this?





> He's talking about defensive field goal percentage, and Sacramento allowed the lowest FG% last season. In my opinion, that's just as telling of a team's defensive prowess, because PPG allowed often is more telling of the pace of game said team plays than what level of defensive team they are..


:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Whenever I try to delete my own posts, it gives me that message. I've tried it on about 5 other posts in the past and each time ended up asking a moderator to delete the post.


Same here


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

i get the same problem when trying to delete my posts.

btw, who do you think is the Mavs best defender merc_cuban?


----------

